# Unterschied zwischen int und Integer



## Java_Star88 (16. Feb 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich befinde mich gerade in einer Zwickmühle. 

Meine Unterscheidung von int und Integer ist :

int = Grunddatentyp 

Integer = Referenzdatentyp und ist eine Klasse 


Ist das richtig ???


----------



## Joose (16. Feb 2016)

Ersetze "Grunddatentyp" einfach durch "primitiver Datentyp", aber ansonsten passt es


----------



## Java_Star88 (16. Feb 2016)

Okay danke. Könnte man auch sagen das die Integer Klasse eine Wrapperklasse ist ?


----------



## JStein52 (16. Feb 2016)

Ja, wird auch in den Lehrbüchern so beschrieben


----------



## Joose (16. Feb 2016)

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wrapper-Klasse


----------



## Java_Star88 (16. Feb 2016)

Ich bin leider durch die Fachliteratur nicht ganz schlau geworden.
Es wäre nett, wenn einer mal die Wrapper Klasse ausführlich mit eigenen Worten erklären könnte


----------



## JStein52 (16. Feb 2016)

Das hier sind zwar nicht meine eigenen Worte aber ist das nicht verständlich: "
Eine Anwendung für Hüllenklassen in objektorientierten Programmiersprachen ist, Klassen für Grunddatentypen zur Verfügung zu stellen, um die Handhabung zu vereinfachen und zusätzliche Funktionen zur Verfügung zu stellen. So gibt es z. B. in der Programmiersprache Java für den Typ int die Klasse Integer , für char die Klasse Character oder für float die Klasse Float (entsprechend auch Short , Long , Boolean und Double ). Diese Hüllenklassen ermöglichen den objektorientierten Umgang mit primitiven Datentypen, zum Beispiel, um sie in ein Reflexionskonzept einzubinden.

Um die Verwendung von Hüllenklassen zu vereinfachen, wurde in Java 5 das so genannte _Autoboxing_ oder _Boxing_ eingeführt. Diese Technik ermöglicht die Verwendung von Hüllenklassen in der von primitiven Datentypen gewohnten Form. Statt der Objekterzeugung mittels Integer i = new Integer(100) kann einfach die Schreibweise Integer i = 100 genutzt werden. Ebenfalls kann die Referenzvariable i genutzt werden, als wäre sie eine gewöhnliche int-Variable.[3] Die einfache Schreibweise und bessere Lesbarkeit gehen auf Kosten einer erheblich schlechteren Ausführungsgeschwindigkeit."


----------

